# Where to live in Tokyo?



## perzun

I have just got a job in Tokyo and will move there very soon with my girlfriend. I know almost nothing about the town though and wonder if anyone can give advice on good residential areas for expats. We are a Swedish-American combination. I'm lucky to have been offered a well-paid job that I think will cover rather high living-cost.
./p.


----------



## larabell

perzun said:


> ... and wonder if anyone can give advice on good residential areas for expats.


Tokyo is a huge place and there are probably thousands of potential answers to that question and no information on which to even base a wild guess. Basic things like: Where is your employer's office? and Would you prefer a short commute over a large place or vice-versa? How many people? What's your approximate budget? With a bit of background information, it might be possible to make some useful suggestions.

Also, you might want to try searching the forum archives. This same question comes up several times a year (maybe more than that) and there are probably some useful suggestions that have already been made in other threads on the forum.


----------



## Rube

I've had a few swede friends who all lived in Harajuku, great central locationto everything, minutes from Shibuya and Shinkuju.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

All good points brought up. You also want to consider how good your Japanese and perhaps your girlfriend's Japanese is. If its short term you may want to live amongst others expats in a more gaijin friendly community. If you are in it for the long haul and want to immerse yourself that is a different story. You should also consider your girlfriends change of lifestyle and if she is going to be happy. She may want a built in community because you may be spending long hours at the office.


----------

